# 1'' sq axle for disc harrow



## Jondee (May 26, 2014)

Hello-I am building/modifying a disc harrow to use in my yard and need some expert help.
1. I want to use a 1'' sq axle 6'-0'' long but I can only find 1'' sq axle's about 4'-0'' long. I can find plenty of 1 1/8'' sq axles long enough but no 1'' sq. Does anybody know why that is?
2. Are disc harrow axles solid sq bar or are they hollow sq tubing?
Thank you for your help. John


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Jondee! Mine is solid. Gotta be a solution but me being the fab master... I'd weld two 4 footers together if you have a welder or access to one, and the cost of the 4 footers aren't too obnoxious!


----------



## Jondee (May 26, 2014)

That is close to what I was going to do except I was going to the scrap metal yard and buy a 1'' sq something; I just didn't know to buy a solid bar or a piece of sq tubing then no welding is required.


----------

